# Headed out w/ Superstrike - Venice



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll send pics when we come back in.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

We killed the Yellow Fin. Pics to follow still driving in. The Mississippi is cold! We boated at least 12.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

WOOHOO! Where did you leave from and end up?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well some buddies from work and I went on down to Venice to do a little tuna fishing before I move next month back to La, then to North Dakota. We booked a trip on Superstrike and left the dock at 0715. Twin 300 Yammys singing pushed us south at about 41mph on the river and at 32 mph on the gulf on Capt Wills 32' cat. We pulled up to a rig about 45 miles south for a drift and pulled up a football black fin. A couple more drifts and we moved on out to the "horseshoe" I think ( there were about 20 other boats......a real secret spot for sure) and stayed there until we ran out of bait. Captain and Co-capt were great and we even poked fun at the one in our party chumming up the fish. We burned a little over 100 gallons and headed back in just after noon. The largest fish, caught by me of course, was over 85lbs, and may have been 95lbs. We also caught three bonitas and couple blackfin.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

That boat is a FREEMAN CAT isn't it? Does Damen still own the business?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice lookin' tuna, whole and cut up. Plenty of dance floor on that sled, which ever brand!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats a 31 Ameracat. Nice catch!!


----------

